# smbutil and mount_smbfs cause 8.0 to crash



## anedelchev (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello there.

Yesterday i did a fresh install of 8.0 on one of our servers.

I have a storage system which is mounted on some of my servers at startup.

However on my new 8.0 installation, while testing the network mount the network shares i`m facing the following problem:


```
# kldload netsmb
netsmb_dev: loaded
```

Did a kldstat just in case:


```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   12 0xffffffff80100000 b8f318   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80e22000 11fe     daemon_saver.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80e24000 157d3    smbfs.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff80e3a000 22f7     libiconv.ko
 5    2 0xffffffff80e3d000 ca5      libmchain.ko
```
After that i execute:

`# smbutil view //bsd@storage`

And the system hangs up, the error which i`m getting is:


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 1; apic id =01;
fault virtual address	= 0x28
fault code		= supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff80647193
stack pointer		= 0x28:0xffffff803e395720
frame pointer		= 0x28:0xffffff803e395840
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
			= DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor flags		= interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process		= 1104 (smbiod0)
trap number		= 12
panic: page fault
Uptime: 35m18s
```

I tested the same procedure on another server and it gives the similar error, with mount_smbfs the error comes up again.

Thank you.


----------



## irukandji (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, confirming exactly the same problem... was PR opened?


----------

